# If the problem is all about SIBO, what causes the leakage anyway ?



## unknown (Oct 9, 2014)

I'm a LG suffer and I'm new here and have been reading the forum for couple of days.

What I have come to about the gas leakage is that BO causes the bad stool smell, but what causes the leakage ? Is it something with the anal sphincter ?

*This is my story I posted 4 days ago.*

I believe I have BO because I have been suffering from bad breath for more than 2 years (1 year before leaking gas) and I still can't find a cure for it, doctors said it's some bacteria in my mouth, other one said it's "Gastroesophageal reflux disease", I didn't believe him anyway.

So my problem is not only BO right ?


----------



## unknown (Oct 9, 2014)

Not that I maware of, maybe it is the cause for the smell I've been having. No. Yes.


----------



## yellow11 (May 14, 2011)

Hi Unknown,

I too suffer from bo and bad breath too sometimes. Just wondering do you suffer from other ibs symptoms like diarrhea, constipation, bloaou doting, cramps?


----------



## unknown (Oct 9, 2014)

Only constipation and cramps, not always though.


----------

